# New to food dehydrating



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I guess its time to fess up, and let it be known...I do not do food dehydrating..

We have always did canning, freezing, vac sealing

But..
Since reading and following the "what are you dehydrating today" thread ...I'm very intrigued/interested in this way of storing food.

I have did an exhaustive search to get any info on what machine to begin with, and all the threads on the subject of machines are around 5 yrs old , and I know there are newer types/styles of equipment since then..

So...I'm wanting to purchase a first , introductory , machine to experiment and try my hand, at dehydrating. I have done some research and reading , and I would like the opinion of the expert, experienced folks here.

What do yall think of this one for a first machine? The air flow of this one makes sense to me.

https://www.amazon.com/Nesco-Snackm...2570004&sr=8-1&keywords=nesco+food+dehydrator

Jim


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

A lot of Folks here use the Excalibur Dehydrator, which is a very good choice, but it also is a "high end" Machine. You can get a cheap Dehydrator at Wal-Mart, not very good to be sure, but it will give you a feeling for the process involved. At the very least you can also Dehydrate products in your Oven at it's lowest setting, or you can make a Sun Dehydrator and do it Outdoors.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I also was just going to experiment--but kept the cheap _'not very good to be sure' _$35 Presto from chinamart, no timer, no temperature set.
Got one exactly like it from Craigslist last month with a vacuum sealer included for $25 total and am happy with all.
So, after buying fruit roll up trays and mesh trays, I'm very happy.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I started with the cheap one from Wal-Mart. I didn't have any trouble with it and when I found my Excalibur dehydrator on shopgoodwill.com I gave the Wal-Mart one to a friend who is still using it 3 years later. I now have 2 of the Excalibur 5 tray dehydrators and love them. They are easy to use and if anything breaks Excalibur has parts available and the tech will walk you through repairs on the phone. I got both of mine used at the good will website I gave for around $15 I think.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Just buy a cheap one from Walmart and you may never need to buy any other.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Any thoughts on this one?

Be a good first time one?

https://www.amazon.com/Nesco-Snackm...2570004&sr=8-1&keywords=nesco+food+dehydrator










Jim


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I had one of those, lasted about a year and a half. I hated rotating trays around, but for the price, it was ok. I had a cheaper model that looked similar that lasted about a year. So that was my upgrade. The last one I purchased was an Excalibur 9 tray. It's been going strong for over 2 years. I love this dehydrator. Temp control, optional fruit roll up trays, evenly dehydrates every tray. I guess it depends how much you use it. I use mine quite a bit, and have built up my food storage this way. I'm at our farm this week, and just gave a quart jar of dehydrated "green powder" (kale and spinach) to my cousin, and he had a fit. It is so expensive sold in those little capsules in the health food store. I don't like it for sticky fruits like oranges, lemons, peaches..although some do. Get the Excalibur if you anticipate dehydrating a lot and often. Otherwise, get the Nesco. Buy some frozen veggies and put them in. You'll be hooked.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is a cheap ($25/free shipping) one with adjustable temp.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Tray-Elec...964166?hash=item3f69ccb986:g:eWkAAOSwGtRXxUqX


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

The ads on this one says because the air flow is down and forced equal on all trays , you dont have to rotate the trays, 

So , that's not the case , Huh?



Jim


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

phideaux said:


> The ads on this one says because the air flow is down and forced equal on all trays , you dont have to rotate the trays,
> 
> So , that's not the case , Huh?
> 
> Jim


They changed the so called "mesh" tray screens on the nesco. They're thicker now and the holes are smaller and a real PIA because the air doesn't flow thru them like the old mesh screens.
The new mesh screens suck. Oh sure the edges are smooth now because of the plastic edging but they did the same to the screening and now its crap.

When I use my old ( better) screens things dry much better and faster and theres hardly any shifting of trays around ( depends on what I'm drying)

I have 2 nesco and one excalibur. I use them all constantly. They save me money when food is in season and a good price

My dream now is to own a home freeze dryer. I think it would be worth the money in the long run but we have things to pay off before I go that route


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

The heat was on the base of the one I had so the food in the bottom tray dried faster. I rotated them to keep the trays drying "evenly" so they were all done at the same time.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> The heat was on the base of the one I had so the food in the bottom tray dried faster. I rotated them to keep the trays drying "evenly" so they were all done at the same time.


I do the same thing with my Presto--top tray gets moved to bottom every hour or so.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

We have an old one similar to the nesco unit. Still works just takes time and have to rotate try every 12 hours or so. 
Got an Excalibur 9 trays 3 years ago and love it. Money well spent IMO. You can process a lot more a lot quicker.


----------



## DoubleR (Jul 27, 2016)

My aunt and I both have this one. Use it quite a bit for about a year now or so. Love it. Don't rotate trays or anything. I pretty much just turn it on and walk away.

Nesco FD-1040 1000-watt Gardenmaster Food Dehydrator https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B9F7WJW/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awd_x_2O8XxbVA95SQ2


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

DoubleR said:


> My aunt and I both have this one. Use it quite a bit for about a year now or so. Love it. Don't rotate trays or anything. I pretty much just turn it on and walk away.
> 
> Nesco FD-1040 1000-watt Gardenmaster Food Dehydrator https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B9F7WJW/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awd_x_2O8XxbVA95SQ2


I don't actually *need *to rotate for effect; just a habit of a busy body.


----------



## DoubleR (Jul 27, 2016)

JayJay said:


> I don't actually *need *to rotate for effect; just a habit of a busy body.


Like me and my "just checking" all the time  Depending on what I'm making a little taste here and there isn't so bad either


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok , I think I'm gonna go ahead with that Nesco , just to get my feet wet.

Ill start with something simple , just to learn how it works, and get a feel for the process.

I was thinking bananas , apples, nothing elaborate.

Any tips, warnings, advice, do' and dont's ?

OR just slice em up , lay em out, turn it on , 
Ah....what temp?

I guess the book will tell me that huh?



Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> Ok , I think I'm gonna go ahead with that Nesco , just to get my feet wet.
> 
> Ill start with something simple , just to learn how it works, and get a feel for the process.
> 
> ...


You'll need to dip most fruits in citric acid to keep them from browning. They won't taste bad but they will look ugly.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I love apple slices dried with just a little cinnamon sugar sprinkled on them. oh em gee! Its like candy I tell you lol

I just use lemon juice on bananas and apples cuz its cheaper and it works

Dried pineapple out of can drained is also like candy

Frozen corn (1lb) dries down to 1 cup

Raspberries dry down to light as air and are great in oatmeal and muffins

http://www.backpackingchef.com/dehydrating-fruit.html

http://www.dehydratorbook.com/


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

phideaux said:


> Ok , I think I'm gonna go ahead with that Nesco , just to get my feet wet.
> 
> Ill start with something simple , just to learn how it works, and get a feel for the process.
> 
> ...


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok , 
question.....
When you get ready to use the veggies, do you just add water and and cook them?
Are they back to full size, and look like they would , if you didn't dehydrate them ?

How about the taste/flavor ?

Ive never had any dehydrated veggies.

Jim


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

phideaux said:


> Ok ,
> question.....
> When you get ready to use the veggies, do you just add water and and cook them?
> Are they back to full size, and look like they would , if you didn't dehydrate them ?
> ...


They are for long term. The only use as of yet was vegetables with a beef bouillon cube for soup as I was testing the flavor. Cabbage, potatoes, lima beans, onions, carrots, tomatoes, and it was great soup. I just dropped each item into broth/tomato soup and it rehydrated itself.
I use the dried peppers and onions in cooking if I don't have fresh pepper or onions--same thing;  just rehydrate in recipe.

I have used warm water to rehydrate a few times--great taste, and I read dehydrating leaves more nutrients than canning which is a plus.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

For a soup or stew I just add them to the pot. If it's getting to thick it's simple to add a bit more water. For corn or veggies I'm having as a side I heat them in a pot of water on the stove. Similar to how you would heat a can of corn. They are all a bit different so you have to play with them a bit. Hash Browns rehydrate quickly while hamburger takes a while.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

phideaux said:


> Ok , I think I'm gonna go ahead with that Nesco , just to get my feet wet.
> 
> Ill start with something simple , just to learn how it works, and get a feel for the process.
> 
> ...


The Nesco dehydrator would be a good choice for starting out. It's easy to clean and use. If you're planning to dehydrate carrots or potatoes, make sure the carrots are blanched beforehand and the potatoes are boiled or else you will end up with dark pieces of vegetables. They have enzymes and the potatoes have starches in them and will change during the drying process. It does not affect the taste, only the appearance so if you don't mind the changes you could skip that step.

I have two of the Nesco units with extra trays, the screens, and fruit roll up trays for doing large batches. So far I've had no problems with them and hope to be using them for a while.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I steam not boil my potatoes for 6 mins before drying
Fill the steamer basket about an inch thick and steam for 6 mins then toss in ice water and drain real good then dry them

Same for other hard veggies

Frozen you just pour on the tray and dry. they're already cooked more or less


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> I steam not boil my potatoes for 6 mins before drying
> Fill the steamer basket about an inch thick and steam for 6 mins then toss in ice water and drain real good then dry them
> 
> Same for other hard veggies
> ...


I've never dehydrated apples before (only bought the #10 cans), but do you think that steaming them would work to keep them from going dark during the drying process? So far the only fruits I've dehydrated are bananas, kiwi, strawberries, and peaches. The only fruit that I've had problems with since I bought the dehydrators is peaches but that's because they're a pita to prepare.

I'm thinking about taking apples and mixing them with juice or other fruits in a blender and dehydrating the paste. The dried sheets could later be added to water for a natural fruit juice or be broken up into bits and cooked with grains. I may even try adding mountain dew, root beer, cream soda, or ginger ale to the apples to see how they turn out.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

You could also just boil apple chunks, make applesauce, and then dehydrate that. No need to add fruit juice. It would dry in a sheet, and you could powder it.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

AmishHeart said:


> You could also just boil apple chunks, make applesauce, and then dehydrate that. No need to add fruit juice. It would dry in a sheet, and you could powder it.


The fruit juice would be to add variety and flavor to foods and the apples act as a binding and stabilizing agent in the mixture. I have plenty of the large canisters of drink mixes but not a whole lot of natural juices or drink mixes. This would be a problem if I end up with a group of people in a shtf situation having to bug out somewhere and they have kids. I was thinking that the apple/fruit mixture would be a healthier alternative to the Kool Aid and the pieces could be added to grains to add flavor. I may end up just buying the little cartons of fruit juice and storing them. It would be easier to barter with them anyway.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

But your first idea would last longer. 
I bought a few number 10 cans of "candied apple rings" at a local restaurant supply store. They are red from the cinnamon and already sliced in rings like I do mine. I dehydrated those and they turned out pretty good. Also big cans of pumpkin that I dehydrated, and I powdered that afterwards.
Making a "fruit blend" powder is a good idea.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm soaking up all these ideas...





Jim


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> I've never dehydrated apples before (only bought the #10 cans), but do you think that steaming them would work to keep them from going dark during the drying process?


I have found that if I am fast and I slice the apples and then quickly put them in the dehydrator they do not change color. I have the empty tray next to me and lay the slices on the tray as I cut them then put each full tray in the machine immediately. Works for me with no extra steps.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Elinor0987 said:


> I've never dehydrated apples before (only bought the #10 cans), but do you think that steaming them would work to keep them from* going dark during the drying process*?


Lemon juice in water as you peel and cut them then drain them well and then dry them

Or you can buy Fruit Fresh and sprinkle that on them and then dry them

usually I just cut peaches into small chunks because thats how I use them in my oatmeal and muffins and coffee cakes. Or eating them as is lol

you can dry canned fruits too you just have to drain them well.

thats the only way I dry apricots. its much cheaper to buy them canned when on sale here than going the fresh route. same with pineapple


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Do you *not* need to soak the apples in the lemon juice/water for a while ?

Just dip and rinse ?

Jim


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

phideaux said:


> I guess its time to fess up, and let it be known...I do not do food dehydrating..
> 
> We have always did canning, freezing, vac sealing
> 
> ...


Had one for many years, kept the trays and got a new one like the one on the picture, work's great .But like camo2460 stated ,you can used your oven in low heat or your bbq ,low charcoal heat is great for that too.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I throw all cut fruit in a little lemon water and put on the trays. I don't even dry them. I figure that I dump bags of frozen veg straight on to the trays and they are full of moisture. Then I turn it on and off to bed I go. I turn it off before I leave for work.


----------



## 1XJ99 (Oct 17, 2016)

I've only done meat, London Broil when
it's on sale for half price..

*BEEF JERKY RECIPE:*​ 1/2- Cup Soy Sauce - Any brand
1 1/2- Cup Worcestershire Sauce - Lea & Perrins - Preferred
1/2- Cup Teriyaki sauce - Any brand
6- Tablespoons Brown Sugar - Any brand
1- Tablespoon Garlic Powder - Any brand
2- Teaspoons Cayenne Pepper - Any brand
3- Teaspoons Liquid Smoke - Any brand any type
1/4- Cup Light Corn Syrup - Any brand
1- Teaspoon White Pepper
3- Teaspoons Crushed Red Chili Pepper
Add all liquid ingredients into container (with lid is preferred or cover with a plastic 
wrap) (see tip below*) Now add all other ingredients into the container, stir frequently. 
Trim as much fat as possible off the meat. It is the fat on the meat that will go bad (rancid) not the meat. The meat is to be sliced with the grain as thin as possible (approx. 1/8"). (see tip below**) To aid in slicing meat thinly, freeze until ice crystals are formed) This allows for more slices and a quicker drying time. Place into marinade as sliced. Make sure all meat is covered with the ingredients and stir meat occasionally to ensure all areas of meat have been exposed to the marinade. Cover and refrigerate for 24 hours occasionally shaking or stirring the meat at least 2 or more times.

I dehydrate for about 3 hours, then start checking
in on it. Makes the garage smell great!
































































HTH


----------



## Lindablogger (Jul 26, 2017)

If you are getting started and want to use affordable dehydrator then your choice is right. Nesco is a good dehydrator manufacturer. I recommend them. In Nesco FD 75A dehydrator, they don't come with a timer which you usually find in high-end dehydrator. If you don't bother about timer then go ahead.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Sorry folks for not following up on this with yall.

I have been so tied up with other STUFF>

But, I have been doing homework and trying to get started.

I THINK I have decided (Unless yall don't agree) on this one...

what yall think?

Great reviews, has the timer , which I want, is expandable, so, I'll be waiting on opinions.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008H2OEKK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Jim


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Anybody got an opinion on that Presto model?




Jim


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

We have a couple of families in the neighborhood who share that Presto model and pass it around. They're all pretty happy with it.

When the wife and I first starting dehydrating, we found it to be an exercise in patience. I can't even begin to estimate the amount of fruit we shriveled up before we started getting half-decent results. We're pretty good at it now, but it took quite a few failures before we got it right. So be patient, especially if the first couple of tries don't turn out so well...stick with it, you'll get it down.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

I have 9 dehydrators and all of them are going making soupstarter-should have 2 cases of quart jars filled when I'm done--severaL kinds of dehydrators but in 10 years only one has failed but I thiink that was because of a power surge but have added a power surge protectrors since--its how you take care of them that makes them last---next dried peaches


----------

